# 365 Days stinky free



## Jan Bike (19/1/15)

Hi all.
So I did it. One year stinky free. I never thought that I would do it but thanks to Twisp, EVOD and ITASTE I am off the stinky for ever. I did a test with a stinky a wile ago and it tasted horrible!!!!

Next step...let it all go.

Happy vaporing
J J.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## shaunnadan (19/1/15)

WeeeeHooooo !!!!

Well Done !

that's an amazing achievement, happy vaping buddy


----------



## Silver (19/1/15)

Congrats @Jan Bike 
Super achievement! Well done
All the best for the year ahead

I remember us talking about putting cotton wool in the Twisp top cap to stop the leaking. Lol


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

A huge congrats, @Jan Bike. A stupendous milestone, which us ex-smokers can really appreciate.


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

Congrats @Jan Bike 

What a fantastic achievement - enjoy the clean air


----------



## DoubleD (19/1/15)

Well done @Jan Bike , thats an awesome achievement  
and good luck for your next goal


----------



## Ollie (19/1/15)

Well done @Jan Bike

Awesome achivement


----------



## HPBotha (19/1/15)

CONGRATS!!! @Jan Bike ja, Twisp was the catalyst and we all need to thank the guys there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

Awesome going bud. That is fantastic work.


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

nice going @Jan Bike.exellent work bud


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

Jan Bike said:


> Hi all.
> So I did it. One year stinky free. I never thought that I would do it but thanks to Twisp, EVOD and ITASTE I am off the stinky for ever. I did a test with a stinky a wile ago and it tasted horrible!!!!
> 
> Next step...let it all go.
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/1/15)

congrats on your 1 year anniversary @Jan Bike 
and good luck with your quest to drop it all


----------



## zadiac (20/1/15)

Congrats mate. Quite an achievement. Mine is in two months  Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LFC (20/1/15)

Well done man, here's to the next 365 days!


----------



## Jan Bike (20/1/15)

Thanks yoa all.


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Jan Bike said:


> Thanks yoa all.


Now you have to change the "Noob Vaper" title under your avatar!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul (20/1/15)

well done on the marvelous achievement.

i just passed 3 months


----------



## Alex (20/1/15)

Congrats on that milestone.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------

